# Free Water Forecast Website



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I found this website with various links involving different ocean forecasts. While these sites are mostly used for overnight and/or extended trips offshore, I hope to use it for day trips out to the Elbow, or Spur.

My question is, what forecast is generally used to determine rips, water clarity and the other factors of offshore fishing?

For example, the Satellite-Derived (Chl-a) has blue water quite a ways out, and the Satellite-Derived (K490) seems to have it much closer in.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Whichever one has it furthest out right now, go by. Because right now its a good ways out.


----------

